# Johnny Stewart PreyMaster Digital Caller AND carcuss storage



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone out there using this call? It has a bunch of different inserts. I like that it has the snow goose insert as well. Any info or advice would be appreciated.

Also for you guys that freeze your furs how do you package them so they don't get ruined?

Sorry for all the posts. I am just excited after watching the DVD.


----------



## faithsdave (Jan 8, 2004)

Porkchop, they are great calls. Like you said, you can get many different sound cards so it is a very diferse caller. Just dont make the mistake most new people do and over call.


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I've got a preymaster. The inserts that come with them are great. The only thing wrong with the call is it has like 12 feet a line on the speaker, i want something more like 150 yards. Does anyone now if they make an extra speaker with alot of line ?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I am sure you can go to Radio Shack and pick up what you need to make an extension for your speaker wire. Male Plug on one end and a Female Jack on the other end, and make it as long as you want it. (50 feet of Flexible 14 Gauge Speaker Wire is $19.99 at Radio Shack, and the Connectors are usually a couple bucks)

On the other hand I just set up a buddies JS Preymaster a week or so ago with a wireless speaker. Yep wireless. We used an Azden Wireless Remote Transmitter and Receiver (designed for use with Video Camcorders), and so far it has worked up to 200 yards.

It is a simple matter of unplugging the Speaker from the Preymaster, and using a 6' patch cord (the 6' length is important as this cord is the antenna for the Transmitter) and plug the Azden Transmitter into the JS Preymaster. Then plug the Speaker into the Azden Receiver.

The Azden WLX-PRO has two different channels for operation. The channel selector is incooperated into the on off switch on both the Transmitter and Receiver, simply set both to the same channel, turn on the Preymaster and select the desired calling sound. After a bit of experimenting you'll figure out if one channel is producing clearer sound than the other one.

NOW when we did this we lost a little volume from using the Preymaster hard wired. To remedy this we installed a Radio Shack (#277-1008) Mini Audio Amplifier between the Speaker and the Azden Receiver. These little mini amps are tricky and there is a point of the volume wheel at which going past that point the volume does not increase, but the level of AMP noise does increase. Find this sweet spot on the Mini Amp's volume control and mark it so you know wherer to set it for calling to eliminate unwanted AMP noise.

After we incooperated the RS Mini Amp between the Azden Receiver and the Speaker we had more than enough volume, and in fact more than the Preymaster had originally. I sat in my garage with the Preymaster and the Azden Transmitter. Jason too the Azden Receiver and Speaker with him in his pickup and drove down the street till the sound cut out. He was slightly over 2 blocks away from my garage, which should be as far as anyone wants to get the speaker away from them.

The Azden WLX-Pro Wireless Mic Systems operate on a 9 volt battery (one for the Transmitter and one for the Receiver). The Azden WLX-PRo can usually be found on the net for anywhere from $99.99 to $140.00.

A simple way of making the JS Preymaster WIRELESS.

Larry


----------



## BIG BEN (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm not good with all that electrical stuf but you sure are. I would love to have a remote for my preymaster. I might try to do what you did.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually it is a simple plug-n-go system. The only parts you'll likely need is the Azden WLX-PRO Wireless Mic System, and a 6 foot Patch Cord from Radio Shack with a 1/8" Mono Plug on each end and you are set to go. If then you do not have enough volume another trip to Radio Shack will fix you up (for the Radio Shack Mini Amp and another Patch Cord to go from the Azden Receiver to the Radio Shack Mini Amp, and then the Speaker plugs into the Radio Shack Mini Amp.

I learned a lot of this stuff on another site, and by trial and some error.

Larry


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey i have that call and love it! I have been experiementing with some of thd different sounds for yote hunting and have found my favorites. Rabbit screams are being overused where i hunt so i now like to use the Flicker sound. It has been working great for me and the yotes seem to just keep coming.


----------

